# Nothing but butts



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Good lookin' bunch of horses! =) What breed is Saro?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

nice looking butts lol. gorgeous girls


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

Is Saro a chocolate palomino by chance? 
she looks it by her butt.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

They are all Rocky/Kentucky Mountain horses. Saro is called a chocolate/flaxen by those associations but in any other world she would be a chocolate palomino I think. Thanks for the comments, they are all really sweet girls. Vida is Saro's mom and Fras is Shiloh's mom


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Makes me just want to go up and rub them. lol just kidding.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, cute pictures Vida! Your horses are so shiny and beautiful! I love Saro's colouring.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> They are all Rocky/Kentucky Mountain horses.


That's what I was thinking by the colors. Mountain horses have the most amazing color!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I love big butts, and I can not lie...

Those are some big, shiny butts you've got there!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Aww, that picture is absolutly adorable. I love Saro's coloring. 

Those are some purdy girls you have there!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> *I love big butts, and I can not lie...
> *
> Those are some big, shiny butts you've got there!


:lol: I loved that song till Burger King ruined it with the Square butt thing. :evil:


----------

